# Mil-Kay / Dair-E Bottles / St. Louis, Mo



## bottle-bud (Apr 30, 2019)

The Mil-K-Botl Corp was the first of the Mil Kay titles'
“The Vitamin Drink” bottle dated 1941 and two “Orange Phosphates” the black label is 1945 and the blue label is 1943.
The first bottle pictured is dated 1942.


  


The next name change is the Mil-Kay Orange Corp. of America and I have two bottles labeled as such, a 1946 “Vitamin B1 Drink” and a 1949 “The Vitamin B1 Drink”

 


Now the name has been shortened to Mil-Kay Orange Corp. At least that’s what is says on the bottle and I have two Dair-E bottles both 1948 and having a 10-ounce capacity.


 

Ok, now we move on to Mil-Kay Sales Corp. and I have two odd ball 8 ¾-ounce bottles both dated 1955 and the ever-popular Mother Goose 9-ounce dated 1958. 

   




The final Mil-Kay name before Sun Drop is Mil-Kay Corp of America. I have four with this name on the back, two 8¾-ounce ‘Naturally Good” bottles dated 1954 (clear glass) & 1958 (aquaglass). A 1959 ten-ounce “Naturally Good” and a 1963 ten-ounce “Naturally Better”


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice again. All your Mil Kay's are from St Louis of course, but I do think Pepsi bottled it before from a different state. Maybe Miss.


----------



## bottle-bud (May 2, 2019)

yea, Mil Kay was bottled all over the country, mine all say "Bottled under license of Mil-Kay Corp of America, St. Louis, Mo. USA" so they could have been bottled anywhere. But since most of them were found locally I can assume they were bottled locally.


----------



## sunrunner (May 4, 2019)

i have dug them i Ohio , and found pices of one here in Ga.


----------

